# sausage recipe????



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

My son shot a nice doe this afternoon late. I have it hanging. Planning on grinding it tomorrow and making burger and sausage out of everything but the loins and the backstraps. But rural King was closed tonight. and Wally world does not have any pre packaged mixes.If anyone has a favorite spice mix I would appreciate it.Thanks in advance


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

well, this is sort of a summer sausage/ sweet bologna recipe. i really like it.


VENISON BOLOGNA
-30lbs. meat
-1lb. Tender Quick
-1lb. brown sugar
-1tbs. dried mustard
-1/2 bottle cayenne pepper
-4oz. liquid smoke
-1oz. black pepper
-2 cups maple syrup
-2oz. garlic powder
-2tbs. Accent
-10 casings

Bake 2 hours at 200 Degrees Fahrenheit on oven rack, turning after 1 hour.


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 25, 2006)

not linked or cased. Thanks


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

ericjeeper said:


> not linked or cased. Thanks


Use Meloc's recipe and leave out the Tender Quick and liquid smoke. Cayenne pepper may also be optional. Everything else should be readily available and would make a decent patty sausage.

For a good breakfast sausage to make 10 pounds:
5 tbsp salt
1 tbsp white pepper
2 tbsp rubbed sage
1 tbsp nutmeg
1 tbsp thyme
1 tbsp ground hot red pepper
1 tsp ginger 

Most of those spices are readily available and although it's mainly for pork, tastes just as great as venison. Also, since it's a doe, don't be afraid to use a lot of the clean fat. 5% to 10% fat keeps it from drying out when frying.

Martin


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

Here is my favorite summer sausage recipe.

Summer Sausage recipe
3 lb venison burger (I mix mine with pork fat) 
1 cup water
1 tsp. mustard seed
1/2 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. onion powder
1 tsp. onion flakes
2 TBs. Tender Quick
2TBs. liquid smoke
Mix all and chill overnight. Shape into logs on a cookie sheet and bake 300 degrees for 1 1/2 hours. This makes three long logs about 1 1/2 inch in diameter, just the right size to slice and eat with a ritz cracker.

These logs freeze well too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

eldons sausage supply has a great selection of mixes for fresh pattie sausage or smoked sausages. Also Jerky mixes. Do a google search for eldon's sausage and you should get a address.


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

If you have Carla Emery's book, the sausage recipes in there are good. I tested them back when she was having HT members test for the 10th edition. Just watch the amount of salt, not more than 1 tsp per pound of meat, or less to taste. Some of the recipes call for considerably more.


----------

